# Notary part of parental consent form?



## Osiris the jackal (Aug 16, 2012)

I need some help with the consent form, I am not sure what to do with that part that is about notary. Do I need anything special for this? Is this somthing that I am not to fill out? and if not then what do I do with it?


----------



## cobalt-blue (Aug 16, 2012)

What they want is a notary to "verify" your parents actually signed the form.  Usually the notary wants to see the ID of the person that is signing the parent line.  Notarys are often found at used car dealers and some banks.


----------



## Osiris the jackal (Aug 16, 2012)

Thank you


----------

